# Big ALS Barrie sale this weekend



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, for all you north of GTA marine people, the big Als in Barrie has 25% off all corals and fish starting Saturday morning.
Lots of whips, a couple black sun corals, a pacific candy basselet, some cool wrasse, randalls anthias and the regular cast of characters. Might be a couple interesting LPS corals if you want to put some work into them. A few gonis for you red goni freaks out there, too.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - proper whips or spiral wire?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Proper whips. About 20 of them. Only one spiral. No blues. Mostly just white and red, some brown. There was one really odd one, now that I think of it.......will have to go back and check it out cause I'm going back for peppermint shrimp.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

interesting! sending you a pm.


----------

